# Horrible experience



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What happened?

You didn't by chance have surgery on the puppy.....?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Care to elaborate? Without additional details (facts), your post will only serve as means for you to vent but will do little if anything to dissuade prospective puppy buyers. If you just need to vent that's one thing but if your intent is to share your experience to serve as a nugget of info for future buyers, more info is needed. Unfortunately as you've experienced, genetics isn't perfect or 100% predictable even with the most conscientious of breeders. 

Sorry to hear your pup has health issues, but hopefully as you move past the anger & frustration with the breeder, you'll be able to utilize the forum to serve as support as well as source of information in order to support your pup and its health issues.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Without you elaborating, I think a lot of us are going to assume that you are the owner of a 4 month old male golden who was put through double elbow surgery despite his elbows being normal (the breeder submitted them to the OFA). I know she's trying to get a name of the vet who pushed this woman to put a healthy dog through surgery so she can report him and she's pushing the dog owner to sue. The woman was also pushing for the breeder to pay for the surgery despite the fact that she broke the contract by rushing into the surgery without talking to the breeder first and getting alternative opinions (the vet has a bad reputation for whipping dogs right into surgery). 

If this is a different issue altogether, I apologize.


----------



## asorosgoldens (Oct 16, 2012)

I just joined this list as I was sent a heads up about this post. This concerns a woman who had a growing puppy that was turning out as large boned male young dogs will do until the shoulders lay back and the chest drops. Without contacting me she had major surgery done on this dog. Both elbows. He was under 6 months old when she did this and claims I owe her $10,000. Per our contract she was suppose to allow me a second opinion. She broke the contract by putting this poor pup through surgery with no second opinion done by me. I told her I would accept his pre surgical x-rays that I could send to OFA for their opinion. Not only did she send the xrays she also sent ultrasounds and CT scans of the elbows. OFA said the were unremarkable and totally normal. When I got that report I wrote her begging for the vets name so either she could sue him or bring him up on charges. She ignored about 5 of my emails and the last one she replied to saying she never wanted to hear from me again unless I was going to honor my contract. Of course I would, there is just nothing to honor. She put a perfectly normal puppy through surgery and he is now doomed to be arthritic for life. I was never foul mouthed to her and in fact it is more the other way around. I feel this woman has some serious mental issues. Who when they know a vet caused their dog all this pain and suffering for nothing, and claims he charged her $10,000 still insist the dogs breeder needs punished for no reason? I have offered her the OFA reports, I have offered to help her bring charges against this vet. Yet she still wants to bad mouth me. I have offered her the money back for the dog if she returns him. I don't usually ask for the return of the dog (as the law states) but I feel I made a mistake with this home and would like the dog back for his own safety. That is all I have to say on this matter. I just felt the other side of the story needed to be told.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you for posting. So sad for that poor pup. It is always 100% necessary to hear both sides.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How awful for the puppy.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, I have never heard of a pup having elbows repaired that young. IF a dog has elbow issues, they are usually much older when it manifests itself. They should have sought a second opinion before proceeding with surgery... Just crazy in my book. I am glad Asoro came on and clarified...


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I feel horrible for this puppy! I also feel horrible for this breeder! This was like a drive by shooting, someone zoomed in and left this scathing post and then with no facts just disappeared.
After just going through this with someone that didn't like something I wrote I think this is cowardly. People create an acct just to bash, terrible!
If he/she had facts to share that would have been one thing but to shoot and hide, I don't find that post credible. 
Asorosgardens...I'm sorry you are going through this. I only pray that somehow/someway that poor puppy finds it's way back to you where it can get what it needs.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

How terrible, I am so sorry for this puppy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I cant imagine what that poor puppy is going through. Yes I think he/she needs to be removed from that home too. I have never heard of anyone doing that extensive of surgery on such a young growing pup. How horrible. I hope they find out what vet did this and can get his license taken away.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh!!! What vet does major surgery on a still growing puppy?? That's just wrong in so many ways! I used to work in a vet clinic and surgery like that would NEVER be done on a puppy. Puppies grow and change, they will go through the uglies and move funny and what not, but it's not permanent. Wow is all I can say.

I'll admit with Mr. Brew I'm always watching his movement and keeping a close eye on his growth because I took a huge gamble with him not knowing his sire and dam. For all I know someone could have just thrown two dogs together and hoped for the best? I have know idea. I do know that if any vet told me that he needed surgery on his hips or elbows before he was 18 months of age I would tell them to go pump sand.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

The breeder in this case I feel did everything right. As a puppy owner, I know it's gotta be hard to sit tight when you're misled into thinking the worst and that your pup needs major surgery. But I feel the breeder in this case took all the right steps.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There is a surgery done in younger dogs...sometimes they can have premature closure of the physis of the distal ulna...which leads to an angular limb deformity....


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

If the pet owner really did push a vet to perform unnecessary surgery, it sort of sounds like Munchausen by proxy. I hope the pup recovers and can live a full, healthy, happy life.


----------



## Calie (Feb 22, 2021)

GOLDx3 said:


> I have a male pup from Asoro's Goldens who has had serious health problems that could be attributed to his genetics. I contacted the breeder and was treated most unprofessionally with foul-mouthed emails and threats. The saddest part was her absolute refusal to consider refraining from breeding the same pair again. No more puppies should have to suffer what mine did. I know there are many good reviews of this breeder on this and other sites. That's why I went to her, but I never will again. Please be very wary.


----------



## Calie (Feb 22, 2021)

Calie said:


> I had purchased a beautiful Golden from Asoro’s Goldens that developed Epilepsy at age 2 1/2 . I called Irene to let her know in case she didn’t want to keep breeding that same pair. She started screaming at me that there way no epilepsy in her line of dogs and that it was something I did to cause this. And than went on to say that there is a thing where people Deliberately try to kill their dogs ( or children) to order to get attention from others ! Now there is something sick about a person that would say that to someone. She may breed beautiful and healthy dogs for the most part , but when on occasion something happens to one for her dogs, not only is she in denial but she accuses them of causing it. She may have skills when it comes to her dogs but has no social skills what’s so ever when it comes to
> People!!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, this is from 2012. Never mind...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Calie's post is from today.


----------

